# Cant think of this part name



## Willdue (Oct 14, 2007)

Can think of the name of this part. Its where all the sensors plug in. to the right of the motor and left to the windshield wiper fluid resi. 

Audi 2.7t
Cant think of the name of the part for the life of me


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Sounds like you are referring to the cable clip holder. Things the like auxiliary fan, hood lock sensor and some other stuff run there and plug into a bundle of wiring harness connectors. Don't have a p/n for you.


----------

